# Devils lake ice out?



## goose pit (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a trip planned for the week of the 18th of may up on Devils, getting alittle nervous that the ice wont be off by then. What are the chances that the lake will be ice free by then?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Should be off by the 18th, but could be just by a matter of days.


----------

